# Probleme mit nForce treiber für Asus A7N8X Deluxe unter gentoo



## Jonidas (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem mit der neuen Live-CD von Gentoo ein neues Linux-System aufgesetzt, welches auch ganz gut funktioniert. Nur der Sound will noch nicht so wie gern will. Das nforce-audio-Package habe ich bereits gemergt. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Außerdem habe ich mir auch die ensprechenden Treiber von http://www.nvidia.de runtergeladen. Aber immer wenn ich versuche die zu installieren bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung. :

ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvsound.ko'.  This is most likely
       because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.
       Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your
       kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the
       'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct kernel source
       files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the
       '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.


Hat jemand ne Idee was ich tun kann/muss damit es läuft?

Danke im Vorraus ...

mfG
Jonas


----------

